# Cadillac



## jchicago (May 18, 2018)

Local Facebook listing yesterday for $120. Of course I asked to come by for it today. Seller decides she "put an incorrect price on the bike before" and it's suddenly $1200.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 18, 2018)

She still put an incorrect price on it!


----------



## jchicago (May 18, 2018)

I'm communicating with her now. I could go get it. What's a fair price for this one?


----------



## KingSized HD (May 18, 2018)

Prewar, essentially “unequipped”(except truss bars) repaint. I can’t be sure from pix but looks like the rims don’t match, rear hub looks like it has air cool fins which aren’t Schwinn. Seat looks clean. Value depends on your market but I’d say around $300-350, $250-300 if the wheels are mismatched. If the crank>top of seat post tube measures 20” (a tall frame) I’d add $200-300 to the value, 
Just one person’s opinion, others may vary.


----------



## jchicago (May 18, 2018)

Here are more pics and the original post.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 18, 2018)

A good, full side view would really help. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (May 18, 2018)

A good, full side view would really help. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jay81 (May 18, 2018)

I wouldn't pay over 200 for it. 
Then I would part it out since its a repaint.


----------



## ZE52414 (May 18, 2018)

@Kramai88 inquired about this bike early yesterday with no response.


----------



## Kramai88 (May 18, 2018)

Seller said it was available then raised the price. My response back was lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jchicago (May 18, 2018)

She's getting different offers and wants to research it more. I sent her a long message saying yes, some old bikes are worth $1200, but this isn't one of them. I also told her don't be greedy. The offers are more than what she was asking, and the research won't be straight forward like a graded comic book. Her time is worth money too. Just take the highest one and be done with it. I always think it's cool to leave a little money on the table for the buyer so there's upside for them in the future and everyone walks away happy.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 18, 2018)

jchicago said:


> I'm communicating with her now. I could go get it. What's a fair price for this one?



I Think it could be war time ,and the rear hub could possibly could be correct


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 18, 2018)

jchicago said:


> I'm communicating with her now. I could go get it. What's a fair price for this one?



I Think it could be war time ,and the rear hub could possibly could be correct


----------



## Jay81 (May 18, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> I Think it could be war time ,and the rear hub could possibly could be correct




I could be wrong but it looks like a 50s JC Higgins rear hub to me.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 18, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> I could be wrong but it looks like a 50s JC Higgins rear hub to me.




Take a closer shot please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jchicago (May 18, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> Take a closer shot please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




That’s the closest shot posted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay81 (May 18, 2018)

I was able to blow it up some and took a screen shot.


----------



## bobcycles (May 18, 2018)

Fakebook Fakenews


----------



## vincev (May 18, 2018)

what FB site is it ?


----------



## jchicago (May 19, 2018)

She put in on ebay. Starting Bid: $550. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Ca...928407?hash=item3d659f10d7:g:JzIAAOSwNA1a~1JB


----------



## KingSized HD (May 19, 2018)

jchicago said:


> She put in on ebay. Starting Bid: $550. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Ca...928407?hash=item3d659f10d7:g:JzIAAOSwNA1a~1JB



There you go! Offered as a BIN at $550 but there’s a “make offer” so everyone can let her know what they think it’s worth. Local pickup only.


----------



## bikebozo (May 19, 2018)

Why bother her , if it is not suitable for you , , I do not see anything special about that bike , except the basket , and the lock key


----------

